# Supermarine's forgotten photobird - Airfix Swift (Out of Box)



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

When I started modelling, I was only into fast, modern jets. As I have gone on in the hobby, though, I’ve broadened my horizons considerably, expanding to WWII and Vietnam subjects as well. One era, though, that I’ve only recently found I enjoy is the early years of the jet age. Those awkward years in the ‘50s when things weren’t quite understood yet. There were some pretty weird designs then, and it seems that the British had a lot of them.

One plane that I always wanted a nice kit of was the Supermarine Swift. How the company that gave us the Spitfire had such a hard time designing jets I’ll never understand, but the Swift was about the best they could come up with (save maybe the Scimitar). Thankfully, New Airfix saw fit to issue a new kit of this rather obscure plane, and I was quick to snatch it up. It is likely the nicest Airfix I’ve worked on to date!
Check out my out of box review in case you’re thinking of getting one!

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/model-kits/out-of-box-reviews/1-72-airfix-swift-fr-5-oob/*


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

It's a sweet model to build. I'm really enjoying the new generation of Airfix kits. Much better detail and fit. I made my Swift last year.

http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/AirfixSwift_3Q.JPG


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Xenodyssey said:


> It's a sweet model to build. I'm really enjoying the new generation of Airfix kits. Much better detail and fit. I made my Swift last year.
> 
> http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/AirfixSwift_3Q.JPG


For what they cost, in general, the new Airfix kits seem to be pretty great deals. The Spitfire gave me trouble, but the Defiant was amazing. I wonder how their bigger kits, like the Lancaster Mk.II is (I do have that in the stash)? Have you built a biggie yet?


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I've got the new Airfix B-17G in my stash as well as the 1/72 Victor and 1/48 Walrus. Don't know which I'll do first as yet but I am leaning towards the Airfix B-17.


----------

